# br600 blower engine assembly questions



## Fastshivy (Mar 26, 2016)

My Stihl 600 blower seemed like it was losing power so I ran a leak down test and found the exhaust valve had a slight leak. I pulled the engine apart and found the piston and cyl to be in good shape. The exhaust valve was sticking near the top and had excessive carbon build up, plus it was slightly burned. I thought I would replace the valves, piston rings, and seals while I was in there. Can you hone the cylinder on these engines or are they plated?
Is there any way to hop these engines up without killing the bank acct? I bought a new Redmax blower and thought I would use the Stihl as a back up so no big hurry in getting it back together. Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## apemoreton (Mar 27, 2016)

You stated that the cylinder is in good shape so why would want to hone it I would clean the valves and cylinder and see if it seals. I rebuilt one with a good second hand cylinder and didn't bother lapping the valves in and it runs spot on.


----------



## Fastshivy (Mar 27, 2016)

I am used to working on car engines and you always honed the cylinders or used a glaze buster to get the new rings to seat. Is that wrong in these smaller engines? My understanding is if they are plated don't hone them. I think the question should be, are these factory Stihl cylinders plated?


----------



## apemoreton (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm pretty sure they'll be chrome plated I've always just put rings in them with out honing


----------



## backhoelover (Mar 27, 2016)

no need to hone cylinder


----------



## Fastshivy (Mar 27, 2016)

sounds good thanks!


----------

